# Age for Breeding Flemish Giant Rabbits



## MyRabbits (Sep 8, 2008)

We just acquired a show Flemish Giant Junior Doe and want to breed her with our buck, but we have read conflicting materials on the window for when you should first breed a Flemish Giant doe. According to one source, the doe should be bred between 9 and 12 months; according to another source, she should be bred between 8 and 10 months or risks growing fat on her ovaries and resultant infertility. What is the proper age at which to breed our doe?


----------



## gentle giants (Sep 8, 2008)

After nine months. Flemish take longer to mature than smaller breeds.


----------



## BlueGiants (Sep 8, 2008)

Nine months of age or 14 lbs. (14 lbs is considered adult weight for a flemish doe.) Don't breed her at 6 or 7 months, even if she acts like she is ready. Have patience, it's better foryour doe. 

You shouldtry tobreed her before she is 12 months.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Sep 8, 2008)

I have a question similar to this one, so instead of making a new thread (since my question also concerns about breeding bigger rabbits) I'll just ask it here  

Ok, I have an EL doe...she's 5 months old this Wednesday....Would breeding her in January (when she's 9 months old) be okay, or would November be alright also? I just want to know what age she could be bred at  I dont want to breed her to young....  

Thanks and sorry for interrupting your thread, MyRabbits 

Emily


----------



## MyRabbits (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks, Gentle Giants and BlueGiants. Is there any truth to the suggestion that if you wait too long the does will prove to be infertile from fat growing around the ovaries? I thought that sounded a bit odd.


----------



## BlueGiants (Sep 9, 2008)

There is some truth in that idea. As they age, a doe will build up layers of fat around the overies. And that fat can impede fertilization/conception. But it's not a hard fast rule. I've had does successfully kindle a litter for the first time at 23 months of age. I just wouldn't count on it.

It'ssafe to breed them at 9-10 months. Physically, they are ready and quite capable of raising a litter. But base it on your doe. See how she behaves and grows.


----------



## BlueGiants (Sep 9, 2008)

BlueSky, you can breed her anytime after 7 months... Elops are not as big as Flemish, but do need alittle extra time to mature. I'd base it on when she is ready, any time after mid-November.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Sep 9, 2008)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> BlueSky, you can breed her anytime after 7 months... Elops are not as big as Flemish, but do need alittle extra time to mature. I'd base it on when she is ready, any time after mid-November.



Allright thanks BlueGiants. So I think I'm gonna breed her in November...but I'm not sure...I guess I'll just wait and see how it goes. 

Emily


----------



## BlueGiants (Sep 9, 2008)

See how ready she is, see how the weather is, and see if you and her are ready for a litter. I know it's tough to project a month into the future, but you can handle a winter litter, then breed her. Just be ready to bring them in if too cold, or be prepared to provide heat...


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Sep 9, 2008)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> See how ready she is, see how the weather is, and see if you and her are ready for a litter. I know it's tough to project a month into the future, but you can handle a winter litter, then breed her. Just be ready to bring them in if too cold, or be prepared to provide heat...



I know I'll be able to provide heat because Me and my sis are getting my dad's old heater and then we're also getting another one. do you think the babies' ears will be shorter because they'll be born in a cold month? That's why I was thinking about waiting until breeding her in Jan. that way their ears would probably be a little longer and then I would be able to keep them as Juniors and show them at my spring fair. 

Emily


----------



## BlueGiants (Sep 9, 2008)

If January works for you, that will probably be fine for her. I'm not sure what the link is between the cold and shorter ears. Pam and I had this discussion a while ago. Her opinion was that breeding (genetics) were more important than the weather. I thought I got longer ears in the summer on my Mini Rex. But as she said, lots of Mini Rex are born and raised down south, in the heat, and they have proper short ears. And lots of Elops are born and raised during the winter in Canada, and they have nice long ears... 

So however the timing works out for you AND the doe... go for it.


----------

